

3 Technological Innovations that Could Revolutionize Meditation Practice - KenjiCrosland
http://www.unreadyandwilling.com/2013/11/technology-and-meditation/

======
fleitz
Yes, to better concentrate you should buy more distracting technology.

You don't need to add anything to meditation, if you need an fMRI or a headset
you're already missing the point.

It's like running, you don't need a fitbit or a special outfit, we all come
equipped with everything we need to run.

~~~
jimmyjohnson
Do you read NaturalNews?

~~~
fleitz
Nope, but I do frequently go outside, does that count?

